# Shipping



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,

We want to move some stuff from UK to Portugal, about half a shipping container load, does anyone here know companies which do this?


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, we regularly use Fred at FM Transport....he does monthly runs to Portugal and also does house removals, etc....reliable and very competitive prices. 

European Transport Services


----------



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

coleio said:


> Hi,
> 
> We want to move some stuff from UK to Portugal, about half a shipping container load, does anyone here know companies which do this?


We are also looking at moving half a container load to Portugal! Where about are you? and where in Portugal is it going?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

saw said:


> We are also looking at moving half a container load to Portugal! Where about are you? and where in Portugal is it going?


Near Pombal


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

I couldn't find a company doing a regular container run so am now looking at 7.5 tonne flatbed trucks on E**y as I've driven trucks all over Europe so maybe be easier to do it myself. Only problem I can see is the insurance companies don't like "private" trucks they only deal with "company" trucks.


----------



## silvercoast111 (Mar 11, 2012)

*removal*



coleio said:


> Hi,
> 
> We want to move some stuff from UK to Portugal, about half a shipping container load, does anyone here know companies which do this?


Cheapest way is to get a artic doing a return journey to portugal, cost around 2200 pounds, can book through viamaster, in morley, leeds. this is for a 40ft trailer = to 2 x 20ft containers.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

At this end TSA do regular house removals to & from UK with half or full size containers TSA - Mudanas - Lisboa - Porto - Coimbra - Leiria - Empresas de Mudancas internacionais, a friend recently used them to return to UK


----------



## BlackBeardie (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks. I'll look into this as well as I want to send a container over.


----------



## BlackBeardie (Feb 22, 2012)

Has anyone actually shipped a container over by sea to Portimão? This must use less fuel and have less of an environmental impact going by sea rather than over land via lorry.
Thank you.
Zephyr


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's this ends delivery you need to check on not all locations are suitable to get a container delivered to, be able to unload in a timespan or to drop container off, but TSA are experienced with this


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Container delivery cost always depends on how quick you want it, much easier to use an agent as they have all the contacts for routing, collection & delivery, it could as an example be cheaper, quicker to ship into Lisbon, Portimao might reguire more onloading, offloading to actually get there or delays


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

ValnGary said:


> Hi, we regularly use Fred at FM Transport....he does monthly runs to Portugal and also does house removals, etc....reliable and very competitive prices.
> 
> European Transport Services


Who ever you choose,do not use Simpsons from Chesterfield,visit to ascertain the cu metreage required,collect it,then hold you to ransom as they say they have underestimated and there is an additional 30% charge being made!and without the additional payment being made,your furniture etc sits in storage!
Although the Customer Relations Dept handled the final stages of delivery most proficiently,it's the rest of the company that's iffy.

Be warned

David


----------

